# Scammer ...... Nakamooch ... Peter Apostilades



## headydad (Oct 20, 2021)

This guy disappeared after I sent him the dough...a measly 100 bones.... No response whatsoever from him for 6 days now. He sure was quick with letting me know the item was still available though after first contact.
I have politely re-messaged him multiple times with no luck. I understand people get busy but I would expect if you are selling anything you are ready to ship it out ASAP as a courtesy.
Since he has my money and shipping address he can still make it right by returning the funds or shipping out the Conductor, untiI then I wouldn't recommend anyone deal with this guy.
Nakamooch / [email protected] / Peter Apostilades / or what ever your name is from West Babylon NY. I will update this and post accordingly if anything changes.


----------



## headydad (Oct 20, 2021)

He was recently active on DIYMA 18 hours ago according to his profile, so he is def avoiding me. What a POS.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

I don't know if you used PayPal friends and family or Zelle or how you paid them, but with as many scammers that have been going around here lately (not calling Nakamooch a scammer), perhaps people need to stop sending money without an easy way to get it back unless you have personally met the person you are dealing with or have a history with them. Or, only spend as much money as you're willing to walk away from.


----------



## headydad (Oct 20, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I don't know if you used PayPal friends and family or Zelle or how you paid them, but with as many scammers that have been going around here lately (not calling Nakamooch a scammer), perhaps people need to stop sending money without an easy way to get it back unless you have personally met the person you are dealing with or have a history with them. Or, only spend as much money as you're willing to walk away from.


Lesson learned my friend.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

headydad said:


> He was recently active on DIYMA 18 hours ago according to his profile, so he is def avoiding me. What a POS.


Not cool. I wonder if someone on here bought his dsp3 and how that transaction worked out.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Thankfully only a hundred bucks! I’ve learned way more expensive lessons. Here’s from google if it’s even him:


----------



## headydad (Oct 20, 2021)

I did try to reach out to the folks who had asked questions about the listing in hopes whomever possibly bought it might reach out to me.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

And this too (and says he's friends with Andy):


https://www.facebook.com/peter.apostolides.7


----------



## headydad (Oct 20, 2021)

DaveG said:


> Thankfully only a hundred bucks! I’ve learned way more expensive lessons. Here’s from google if it’s even him:
> View attachment 347373
> 
> View attachment 347372


Yeah, I have googled him a few times. I sent an email to his Gmail account as it even crossed my mind that maybe his account was hacked.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

headydad said:


> Lesson learned my friend.


Yeah, I was scammed for $250 on here before. 😁🥺🤬


----------

